# خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يونيو 2007)

*هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه في منطقه عبد القادر *​

*حدث هذا بعد ان صدم مسيحي شاب مسلم بسياره ...ما حدث في المسلم فشتمه المسلم وسبه فرد عليه المسيحي وبدا المسلم بالصراخ والصراخ علي مسليمن اصحابه وجاء كثير من المسلمين فجاء مسيحين ليساعدوا المسلم *
*وبدا الضرب بين الطرفان وادي هذا الي جرحي كثيره والشاب صاحب السياره اخذ سيف في راسه والي الان هو في امن الدوله بعد ان اخذوه القسم *

*فبعد الحادث ذهب المسليمن ليحرقوا محلات المسيحين في المنطقه فاغلقت المحلات وجري كل المسيحين الموجودين في الشارع الي داخل الكنيسه بعد ان صرخ فيهم الاب الكاهن ان يدخل الشباب داخل الكنيسه واغلت الكنيسه الباب علي ابنائها *
*فبدا السب والصراخ من المسلمين في الشارع وبدات النيران المربوطه في الحجاره ترمي علي الكنيسه والضرب في الباب والهجوم عليها وتكسير زجاج الكنيسه وشبابيكها *
*برمي الطوب والحجاره*

*شهود عيان توكد بوقوع اصابات في ابواب الكنيسه *
*وحرق ست محلات مملوكه للمسيحين *​


----------



## MARINSE (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

ارهااااااااب واعتدائات ساااااااااااااافرة.....................والدولة تقف مكتوفة الأيدي امام هولاء


شكرا لكي اختي فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

مرسى يا مارينز على الحضور​ 
و ربنا موجود​


----------



## Tabitha (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

*هي خالاص باقيت تلاكيك على شان اهانة وقتل المسيحيين وسرقة ممتلكاتهم 

ربنا يحفظنا


فراشة انا بدون قصد وضعت موضوع مشابه لموضوعك هنا بالقسم المسيحي العام من قبل ما اشوف الموضوع بتاعك هنا 

انا بتاسف بجد لتكرار الموضوع بدون قصد مني*


----------



## usama7000 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

_شكراااااااااااااااااااا اختى الفاضله فراشه والله مش عارف اقولك ايه صح انا منعاكى الدوله نايمه لانهم مش فاضيين لنا حيسرقوا ازاى لما ينشغلوا بينا_


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

ايه الغريب في ده؟
ما هم مسلميين يعني طبيعي هالارهاب و التخلف


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



Anestas!a قال:


> *هي خالاص باقيت تلاكيك على شان اهانة وقتل المسيحيين وسرقة ممتلكاتهم *
> 
> *ربنا يحفظنا*
> 
> ...


 

بالظبط زى مابتقولى كدا تلاكيك

ربنا موجود و ربنا يحفظنا

و لايهمك يا بنتى عادى كتير بتحصل زيادة الخير خيرين :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



usama7000 قال:


> _شكراااااااااااااااااااا اختى الفاضله فراشه والله مش عارف اقولك ايه صح انا منعاكى الدوله نايمه لانهم مش فاضيين لنا حيسرقوا ازاى لما ينشغلوا بينا_



و كمان بيسرقوا فينا 

ربنا موجود


----------



## tina_tina (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

ليهم رب يدافع عنهم
شكرا يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



jesus=love قال:


> ايه الغريب في ده؟
> ما هم مسلميين يعني طبيعي هالارهاب و التخلف



صح كلامك بأمانة 

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## مارسيليانا (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

يافراشة انتى موجودة دلوقتى  ارجوكى بليز  من امتى دا  اوحصل امتى 
انا لسة عارفة طمنينى انا اختى هناك  فبل ما اقول لحد هنا علشان معملش الق
كفاية اللى حصل قبل كدة هما عايزين اية تانى دا اية دا  بكرة من غير حاجة  مش بتلاكيك
 وبس ربنا يهدى الحال ​


----------



## مارسيليانا (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

يافراشة انتى موجودة دلوقتى  ارجوكى بليز  من امتى دا  اوحصل امتى 
انا لسة عارفة طمنينى انا اختى هناك  فبل ما اقول لحد هنا علشان معملش الق
كفاية اللى حصل قبل كدة هما عايزين اية تانى دا اية دا  بكرة من غير حاجة  مش بتلاكيك
 وبس ربنا يهدى الحال ​


----------



## mm62maher (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

رسالة الى جميع الشباب المسيحى اثبت ولا تخف فان الرب معك شارك باى شئ ولا تقف مكفوف الايدىانقذ اخيك فى المسيح جاهدو حتى لو وصل الامر الى الاشتشهاد فلا تياثو من رحمة الرب:yaka:


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

شكرا يا فراشة علي اهتمامك علي فكرة انا من اسكندرية و مش عارف اذاي الاخبار موصلتناش اصل منطقة عبد القادر دي في الضواحي علي الطريق الصحراوي انا جتلي اخبار جديدة هقولهلكم 

*أحداث مؤسفة في الإسكندرية... حادث الاعتداء على الأقباط في منطقة عبد القادر بحري بالإسكندرية*




*كتب ريمون يوسف
بدأت الأحداث يوم الخميس بمشاجرة بين 2 من الشباب أحدهما مسيحي و الآخر مسلم، و في يوم الجمعة بعد الصلاة تجمعوا على إحدى المقاهي المقابلة للكنيسة، واتفقوا على الهجوم بعد صلاة العشاء، ثم صلوا جماعة. وفي الساعة 9:45م قام بلطجي يدعى هراس الديب بالتحرش بالمسيحيين وقال لهم: "إقفلوا المحلات يا كفره"....  

**

**



*


http://www.copts-united.com/cudownload.php?file=C_U/CoptsUnited_2007/Watani_Video_Interviews/Remon_Youssef/00-2007/06/alex-remon/part1of1.wmv





نقلا عن موقع
www.copts-united. com​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



مارسيليانا قال:


> يافراشة انتى موجودة دلوقتى ارجوكى بليز من امتى دا اوحصل امتى
> 
> انا لسة عارفة طمنينى انا اختى هناك فبل ما اقول لحد هنا علشان معملش الق
> كفاية اللى حصل قبل كدة هما عايزين اية تانى دا اية دا بكرة من غير حاجة مش بتلاكيك
> ...




أطمنى حبيبتى اسكندرية كبيرة جدآ و دى منطقة فيها

ممكن أختك تكون بعيدة عن الأحداث دى

أنا عايشة فى أسكندرية و مسمعتش عنها لأنى منطقتى بعيدة 

انا قريت الخبر من النت 

ماتخفيش ربنا يحرس أختك و يحرس كل المسيحيين فى أسكندرية و فى كل بلد 

و ربنا معانا زى موعدنا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



الملك العقرب قال:


> شكرا يا فراشة علي اهتمامك علي فكرة انا من اسكندرية و مش عارف اذاي الاخبار موصلتناش اصل منطقة عبد القادر دي في الضواحي علي الطريق الصحراوي انا جتلي اخبار جديدة هقولهلكم
> 
> *أحداث مؤسفة في الإسكندرية... حادث الاعتداء على الأقباط في منطقة عبد القادر بحري بالإسكندرية*
> 
> ...



شكرآ يا الملك على الاضافة 

و ربنا يحمينا كلنا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

يا جماعه فى أيه  .............ده حادث فردى زى الشاب اللى أتقتل من كام يوم فى المحله ....... وحادث بمها والعديسات وقوص والكشح وغيره أصلى مش فاكره وعايزين أيه من الدوله هى يعنى هتقطع نفسها مش كفايه هم الانتخابات .........أيه يعنى كام حادث فردى لما تبقى حوادث لاقدر الله مش مقصوده ولا بنيه وحشه شوفوا الحكومه أ زاى هتقطعهم ................................الصبر من عندك يا رب


----------



## مارسيليانا (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

ميرسى لهتمامك يافراشة 
 ميرسى لأهتمامك يا الملك العقرب
يارب دايما مع اولادك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يا جماعه فى أيه .............ده حادث فردى زى الشاب اللى أتقتل من كام يوم فى المحله ....... وحادث بمها والعديسات وقوص والكشح وغيره أصلى مش فاكره وعايزين أيه من الدوله هى يعنى هتقطع نفسها مش كفايه هم الانتخابات .........أيه يعنى كام حادث فردى لما تبقى حوادث لاقدر الله مش مقصوده ولا بنيه وحشه شوفوا الحكومه أ زاى هتقطعهم ................................الصبر من عندك يا رب



هههههههههههههههههه

الصبر من عندك يا رب

حلوة الجملة دى جاية صح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



مارسيليانا قال:


> ميرسى لهتمامك يافراشة
> 
> ميرسى لأهتمامك يا الملك العقرب
> 
> يارب دايما مع اولادك​





آمين يا رب


----------



## القلب الشجاع (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

ربنا يحافظ عليهم ويحميهم  .لا تخافوا من اللذين يقتلون الجسد . المسيحية من يومها علي كدة ميهمناش دة كلة لان الرب حامينا (من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيتي) اللة عليك يا يسوع المسيح يلي كلك حب و حنان د انت محافظ علينا من كل شر و متخافوش  فية اية اكتر من حب اللة لينا  زمان ايام نيرون الحاكم الظالم  حكم علي المسيحية بانها ماضية و ها هي باقية الي الابد و احنا مبيهمناش من دة كلة لان اللة قال لينا ان شعور رؤسكم محصاة عندي  و يا بختة الي يستشهد علي اسم المسيح و احنا نطول  يا سيدي ميهمكش من دة كلة د احنا اولاد اللة  ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا حتي نصل الي ملكوتة المقدس و سلام ربنا معانا كلنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



القلب الشجاع قال:


> ربنا يحافظ عليهم ويحميهم .لا تخافوا من اللذين يقتلون الجسد . المسيحية من يومها علي كدة ميهمناش دة كلة لان الرب حامينا (من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيتي) اللة عليك يا يسوع المسيح يلي كلك حب و حنان د انت محافظ علينا من كل شر و متخافوش فية اية اكتر من حب اللة لينا زمان ايام نيرون الحاكم الظالم حكم علي المسيحية بانها ماضية و ها هي باقية الي الابد و احنا مبيهمناش من دة كلة لان اللة قال لينا ان شعور رؤسكم محصاة عندي و يا بختة الي يستشهد علي اسم المسيح و احنا نطول يا سيدي ميهمكش من دة كلة د احنا اولاد اللة ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا حتي نصل الي ملكوتة المقدس و سلام ربنا معانا كلنا



ربنا يباركك القلب الشجاع على كلماتك المعزية الجميلة

ربنا يعوضك و اهلآ بيك فى المنتدى​


----------



## romyo (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

الاسلام = الارهاب والكراهيه

ولكن
الاسلام بدء غريباً وسينتهى قريباً​


----------



## Tabitha (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

*الرابط المباشر لمشاهدة الفيديو​*http://www.4shared.com/file/17645700/49bf1f0f/___.html​


----------



## romyo (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

شكرا Anestas!a 
على الرابط الرائع والهام
​


----------



## Tabitha (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



romyo قال:


> شكرا Anestas!a
> على الرابط الرائع والهام
> ​




*
عفواً روميو 

ربنا يباركك

وزي ما قلت يا روميو:




			الاسلام بدء غريباً وسينتهى قريباً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*إن لله وإن إليه راجعون* :kap:​


----------



## romyo (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



Anestas!a قال:


> *
> عفواً روميو
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



وحدوووووووووووووووووووووووه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



romyo قال:


> الاسلام = الارهاب والكراهيه
> 
> 
> ولكن
> ...




مظبوط كلامك يا روميو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



Anestas!a قال:


> *الرابط المباشر لمشاهدة الفيديو​*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/17645700/49bf1f0f/___.html​​




ميرسى انستاسيا على الرابط:t16:​


----------



## Tabitha (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى انستاسيا على الرابط​ :t16:



*عفواً فراشة ..... *  :t13:​


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*



romyo قال:


> الاسلام = الارهاب والكراهيه
> 
> ولكن
> الاسلام بدء غريباً وسينتهى قريباً​



ظهر غريبا نعم

لكن عمرو ما ينتهي 

بالعكس الاسلام في هذه السنوات ينتشر بسرعة كبيرة  الحمد لله

و هذا دليل على ان الاسلام لن ينهي مطلقا 

لكل شئ نهاية الا الاسلام

لانه دين الحق 

اللهم اعز الاسلام و المسلمين

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه في منطقه عبد القادر *​
> 
> *حدث هذا بعد ان صدم مسيحي شاب مسلم بسياره ...ما حدث في المسلم فشتمه المسلم وسبه فرد عليه المسيحي وبدا المسلم بالصراخ والصراخ علي مسليمن اصحابه وجاء كثير من المسلمين فجاء مسيحين ليساعدوا المسلم *
> *وبدا الضرب بين الطرفان وادي هذا الي جرحي كثيره والشاب صاحب السياره اخذ سيف في راسه والي الان هو في امن الدوله بعد ان اخذوه القسم *
> ...



شكرا على الخبر 

لكن يا اختي اولا هل الخبر صحيح؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا هل تعتبرين هذا ارهابا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثالثا هل تعرفين ما يوجد بينهم ؟؟ هل تعرفين مشكلتهم اللي وصلتهم لهذا؟؟؟؟؟

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## JOJOTOTY (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*

*أنا من أسكندرية وأول مرة أسمع علي الموضوع ده منكم يا أخواتي
بس أنا زعلت جداً جداً مش عارف بصراحة ليه المعاملة دى
بصراحة الواحد حتي بيخاف ينام في بيته أو مش بيخاف بيفكر ديماً في اللي هيحصله كشخص مسيحي يحمل أسم المسيح
الرب معكم جميعاً
وأشكر فراشة مسيحية والملك العقرب علي مجهودهم العظيم
وربنا يعوض تعبكم بالخير
صلوا من أجلي لأني أضعف مما تتخيلوا:yaka:*​


----------



## romyo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*



amali قال:


> ظهر غريبا نعم
> 
> لكن عمرو ما ينتهي
> 
> ...




*افضل رد لكلامك 

يقوله الازهر الشريف .. الشريف جدااااااااااااااااااااا

الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد عن الإسلام لفتوى الرضاعة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=344979

وفى انتظار تعليقك*​


----------



## SALVATION (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*

_الى متا يارب تنسانا​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _الى متى يارب تنسانا​_​​





الرب لا ينسى اولادة 

بل هم اولادة اللى بينسوة و بيبعدوا عنة​


----------



## استفانوس (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

*قال الرب يسوع
ان لكم في العالم ضيق لكن ثقوا اني قد غلبت العالم
بضيقات كثيرة نجتاز هذا العالم الى الملك المعد لنا
ارفعوا روسكم فان نجاتكم اقرب مما امنتم
والرب قريب لكل من يدعو باسمه
هذه قوة الشر في هذا العالم فان مجي الرب قريب*


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

لكل شئ نهاية الا الاسلام

لانه دين الحق 

*من فضلك*
* اعطنى دليل واحد على*
* هذا *
*الكلام *
*المعروف عنه*
* انه*
* دين التخلف *
*والحقد *
*والسيف *
*والهمجيه*
* والارهاب*
* والانفجارات *
*.......... *
*الى ارضاع الكبير*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

اولا شكرا يا فراشة على اخبارك 
ثانيا ايه هو ده هما مش ناوين يسبونا فى حالنا هو كل ماتحصل خناقة بين مسيحى ومسلم يجوا يكسروا ويخربولنا الدنيا طيب والناس التانية ذنبهم ايه
صح على راى   anastas! a دى تلاكيك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*



amali قال:


> ظهر غريبا نعم
> 
> لكن عمرو ما ينتهي
> 
> ...


 
و النبى يا شيخة الكلمتين دول تضحكى بيهم على عيل مسلم مش علينا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*




> شكرا على الخبر


 
العفوو أى خدمة




> لكن يا اختي اولا هل الخبر صحيح؟؟؟؟؟


 
ايوة صحيح و اتفضلى اتعبى شوية و شوفى الفيديو اللى حطتة اناستاسيا




> ثانيا هل تعتبرين هذا ارهابا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
أمال دا اية حضرتك ؟
دا العادى عندكم ولا اية ؟




> ثالثا هل تعرفين ما يوجد بينهم ؟؟ هل تعرفين مشكلتهم اللي وصلتهم لهذا؟؟؟؟؟


 
اى كانت المشكلة بينهم ماتوصلش للتصرف الارهابى دا
احنا مش قاعدين فى غابة هنا ..




> لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


 
؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*



JOJOTOTY قال:


> *أنا من أسكندرية وأول مرة أسمع علي الموضوع ده منكم يا أخواتي*​
> *بس أنا زعلت جداً جداً مش عارف بصراحة ليه المعاملة دى*
> *بصراحة الواحد حتي بيخاف ينام في بيته أو مش بيخاف بيفكر ديماً في اللي هيحصله كشخص مسيحي يحمل أسم المسيح*
> *الرب معكم جميعاً*
> ...


 
انا كمان من اسكندرية و ماسمعتش الخبر

و دا لان منطقتى بعيدة عن المنطقة اللى حصلت فيها الحادثة دى

و الموضوع حصل فعلآ و روح هناك و اسئل و شوف الفيديو كمان

بالنسبة للخوف انا بقلك لو عندك ايمان ان ربنا معاك و بيحرسك من كل شر مش هاتخاف ابدآ

شكرآ لمرورك

و الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي*



romyo قال:


> *افضل رد لكلامك *​
> 
> *يقوله الازهر الشريف .. الشريف جدااااااااااااااااااااا*​
> *الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد عن الإسلام لفتوى الرضاعة*​
> ...


 
الله ينور عليك يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



استفانوس قال:


> *قال الرب يسوع*
> *ان لكم في العالم ضيق لكن ثقوا اني قد غلبت العالم*
> *بضيقات كثيرة نجتاز هذا العالم الى الملك المعد لنا*
> *ارفعوا روسكم فان نجاتكم اقرب مما امنتم*
> ...


 
آمين

 كلمات جميلة و معزية جدآ

شكرآ اخى العزيز استفانوس

الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



BITAR قال:


> لكل شئ نهاية الا الاسلام
> 
> لانه دين الحق
> 
> ...


 
تمام كدا يا بيتر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



bnt elra3y قال:


> اولا شكرا يا فراشة على اخبارك
> ثانيا ايه هو ده هما مش ناوين يسبونا فى حالنا هو كل ماتحصل خناقة بين مسيحى ومسلم يجوا يكسروا ويخربولنا الدنيا طيب والناس التانية ذنبهم ايه
> صح على راى anastas! a دى تلاكيك


 
تلاكيك و حقد مالى قلوبهم مننا علشان احنا احسن منهم

يالا .. ربنا موجود و يدافع عنا

شكرآ بنت الراعى على المشاركة

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## assyrian girl (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

oh my God i dnt know wat to say about those idiot God bless all christian


----------



## man4truth (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

*لا للارهاب الاسلامى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



assyrian girl قال:


> oh my God i dnt know wat to say about those idiot God bless all christian


 
آمين يا رب احفظ كل المسيحيين فى كل العالم

شكرآ حبيبتى على المشاركة

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*



man4truth قال:


> *لا للارهاب الاسلامى*



:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:​


----------



## ناجى صادق (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

ربناكبير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل :هجوم ارهابي علي كنيسه العدرا وابو سفين في الاسكندريه*

شكرآ ناجى على الرد

ربنا يباركك​


----------

